# Christ and the Covenant: Francis Turretin's Federal Theology as a Defense of the Doctrine of Grace



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 17, 2017)

Has anyone read this book? Dr Venema in his fine book "Christ and Covenant Theology" praises it.

I have looked at the online bookshops and it is very expensive!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 6, 2017)

Any takers?


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 6, 2017)

I have it on my kindle, I have skimmed a few of the essays. I will get back to you. Seems pretty good and long.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 6, 2017)

For some other views by none other than Karlberg (yes, that guy), see the attached:


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 25, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> For some other views by none other than Karlberg (yes, that guy), see the attached:


Thanks.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 25, 2017)

Don't know about the book. As for Turretin, he has written good stuff on the covenants; particularly helpful for me on the Mosaic Covenant in his Institutes (see in particular V2, pp216-232; again 233-239; and 262-269). 

Best quote in my estimation is how he interacts with the demand in the Law for perfect obedience; along with the requirement of faith in the Mosaic Covenant. After giving several other really valuable insights, he concludes by saying: “Again, these two conditions are proposed because they are necessary to the salvation of the sinner: perfect obedience in Christ to fulfill the righteousness of the law. . .without which the justice of God did not permit life to be given to us; faith however in us that the perfect obedience and satisfaction of Christ might be applied to us and become ours by imputation. Thus what was demanded of us in the Covenant of Works is fulfilled by Christ in the Covenant of Grace. Nor is it absurd that in this way justification takes place by works and by faith— by the works of Christ and by our faith. And thus in sweet harmony the law and the gospel meet together in this covenant. The law is not administered without the gospel, nor the gospel without the law. So that it is as it were a legal-gospel and an evangelical-law; a gospel full of obedience and a law full of faith. So the gospel does not destroy the law, but establishes it (Romans 3:31) by giving us Christ, who perfectly fulfilled it. And the law is not against the gospel, since it refers and leads us to it as its end.” (p268).

Reactions: Like 4


----------

